# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null. Parameter name: value

## saeed31641

سلام به همه دوستان من از تکنولوژی asp.net mvc5 استفاده می کنم و برای گزارش گیری هم استیمول سافت 2014.3 ورژن انتخاب کردم

اما مشکلی که دارم من یه یک گزارش ،بدون هیچ محتوایی را دارم و می خواهم  این را در ویو خودم نمایش دهم (لود یه صفحه ساده برای شروع به کار) کدهای  ویو من بصورت زیر است:

  @Html.Stimulsoft().StiMvcViewer("MyViewr", new StiMvcViewerOptions()
    {
        ActionGetReportSnapshot = "FromLoadFileReport",
        ActionViewerEvent = "ViewerEvent",
        Width = Unit.Percentage(100)
        //Theme = StiTheme.Office2007Black,
        //ActionPrintReport = "PrintReport",
        //ActionExportReport = "ExportReport",
        //ToolbarBackgroundColor = System.Drawing.Color.Silver
        
    })
  






StiReport s = new StiReport();
            s.Load(Server.MapPath("~/Images/Report.mrt"));
            return StiMvcViewer.GetReportSnapshotResult(this.HttpCont  ext, s);


Untitled.png

----------


## saeed31641

واقعا کسی به این مشکل بر نخورده تو 2014.3

----------


## mantera

اگه راه حل پیدا کردین لطفا بگین...

----------

